# Solved: Router kicks Wifi devices off.



## khash (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey guys,

Just a quick one I'm sure most could answer, I'm a bit of a novice when it comes to Wifi, and my router is kicking devices off when we have more than 4, picking and choosing which devices it will allow Wifi too. We often have 3 phones, 2 laptops and 1 PC in the house which need constant connection. What do I do to make this happen?

My Router is a D-Link: DSL-2780, I'm with Talk-Talk in the UK. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so it will allow upto 4 devices and then stop allowing connection - 

this maybe the DHCP settings in the router 

i have the DSL-2780 as well - so can see the settings - These are nomally set to allow more - so this may not be the issue 

connect a PC to one of the ethernet ports - is the best way to do this - but we can do by wireless if necessary

log into the router

goto a webbrowser IE or google chrome both work ok, and i suspect firefox will also be OK

type 
192.168.1.1

use the username and password 
admin
in lower case for both

click on advanced
agree to the warning

goto the LAN settings
about half way down the page
post back whats under the DHCP section


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> my router is kicking devices off when we have more than 4, picking and choosing which devices it will allow Wifi too.


If that is completely true and there are no other external factors in play then the router is defective.

How many addresses are in the Dhcp server's address range? What is the lease time?

Do you have any devices connected by ethernet?

Are any devices connected to the router using a static IP configuration?


----------



## khash (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for the Replies guys, So I'm looking at the DHCP Table right now and there's: 

- 8 Host names in there, all on Auto Status.
- DHCP Lease Time is 1 Day
- Only 2 Desktop's are connected through Ethernet, 1 Desktop through Wifi.
- 0 Static configs.

*Edit: I say it picks and chooses, because I was testing the connections between three phones down stairs, I would turn my phone off, a space opened up and someone else could connect, I would try and reconnect and it would not allow it, then like 30 seconds later I would try it again and it would boot the other phone and allow me.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

above the table whats the IP range ?
doesn't sound like a dhcp number issue - but just to check


----------



## khash (Jul 17, 2007)

192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.254


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yep, thats the default and allows a few more than 4 - 253

so as *TerryNet* suggested a faulty router 
you may want to try a factory reset, thats what tallktalk will tell you to do anyway


----------



## khash (Jul 17, 2007)

Will this reset the password, login to the router etc? I don't remember fiddling with the router at all..


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

No - it should put it all back to the default settings, which will be for talktalk and your settings - Talktalk also would have sent you a welcome pack and in there are your settings
usually its the [email protected]

you will have the password on that welcome sheet
and here are the settings
http://help2.talktalk.co.uk/broadband-wireless/router-connection-settings

so have you the password ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

One other thing you can check in the LAN (or maybe Dhcp server) settings--make sure the default mask is 255.255.255.0. You can also check the mask on any of the devices that are connected to the router.


----------



## khash (Jul 17, 2007)

I'll try a Factory Reset and get back to you guys.

Edit: Mask is at what you typed. Not sure how to check mask on other devices. Doesn't show them in this Table unless you mean IP address.


----------



## khash (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey, sorry for the long wait, had to wait till someone got back to test the devices out, After the factory reset it is still doing this. Where do I go from here?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It sounds like a strangely defective router. Or maybe haunted is more accurate. Try the following to see if the symptoms change or if we can spot anything unexpected ...

Change the Dhcp server's address range to 192.168.1.2 through 192.168.1.99. Change the lease time to a something shorter; say, one hour or four hours.

Post the following for one of the ethernet connected PCs and for one of the Wi-Fi connected PCs (when they have internet access) ...

Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.

And for the Wi-Fi connected one please attach a screen shot of the Networks page (don't collapse the Radar, Connection or Signal History) of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. If your only email accounts are free (Hotmail, gmail, etc.) try this direct link. If you need help with a screen shot see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 8 or 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.


----------



## khash (Jul 17, 2007)

Ok, so something else before I do all of what you said there, The Router kicked off all devices bar the PC on wifi last night and we couldn't connect back on with the Phones in the morning, not until I changed the password again. I am connected with the phones again. will test another device on it soon to see if it bugger's up again.


----------



## khash (Jul 17, 2007)

Also, the IP of my Phone is 192.168.1.100.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Reopened per request.


----------



## khash (Jul 17, 2007)

It appears the router was Faulty, we switched to a different one from the D-link.

Now using a Huawei HG533.

now we have no issues with Devices dropping.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the confirmation.


----------

